# Installation *BSD sur Mac



## titi1265 (13 Octobre 2016)

Alors si cela est possible peut on installer FreeBSD (ou openbsd) ou encore Qube que un Mac tout en supprimant OSX?


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2016)

C'est plus difficile mais sans doute pas impossible : l'essentiel, c'est la disponibilité de pilotes pour ces systèmes (et pour Qube, cela dépend aussi du processeur, je dirais).

Quant à ne pas avoir macOS, ça se discute. Je pense qu'il est préférable de garder une petite partition (25 GB par exemple) pour pouvoir redémarrer simplement en cas de problème. Ou alors, au moins conserver la partition de secours.


----------



## titi1265 (13 Octobre 2016)

oui donc il faut mieux acheter une nouvelle machine plutot que d'essayer de bidouiller un mac lol.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2016)

Ne soyons pas pessimistes... 

Il faut séparer les problèmes.

Le multiboot fonctionne bien avec rEFInd.
Ensuite, pour le choix des OS, on a tout le temps de les essayer : il suffit d'être méthodique.

Pour moi, la clef est de conserver macOS (petite partition) car on peut y mettre toute sorte d'outils pratiques de debuggage et d'analyse en cas de pépin. Ou alors en avoir un prêt à l'emploi sur un disque externe.
Ne garder que la partition de secours est sans doute jouable (à tester, je n'ai pas essayer) mais c'est un peu restreint.
Depuis macOS, on crée les partitions _ad hoc_ (/ et swap pour démarrer) parce que, tout comme Ouinedoze, macOS ne se préoccupe absolument pas de ce qui l'entoure et a une méthode de plus en plus folklorique de considérer ses volumes physiques. Donc on partitionne avec macOS pour créer le _swap_ et _/_, puis on installe macOS puis rEFInd.
Ensuite il ne restera plus qu'à occuper l'espace préparé avec une installation en bonne et due forme.
Si on veut finasser et qu'on a de la place, autant faire plusieurs partitions pour plusieurs volumes Linux (_swap_, /_, /home_, _/data_ etc.) mais toujours depuis macOS.

Après, bien étudier les distributions, les pilotes etc. Sur mes deux machines plutôt vieillottes (2008, 2011), ce n'est plus un problème. 

En fait, j'ai bien essayé il y a quelques années pour FreeBSD mais il y avait trop peu de pilotes à ce moment-là pour mon MBP. Si c'est pour ne pas avoir de ouifi ou de trackpad, c'est un peu dur. Sur un ordinateur fixe, c'est moins gênant : la plupart du temps les cartes réseaux filaires sont supportées par tous les systèmes et un pilote graphique standard suffira, au moins dans un premier temps.

Pour QubeOS, le problème est que (si ma mémoire est bonne) le système a besoin de certains jeux d'instructions qui ne sont pas présents sur tous les processeurs et, pas de chance, pas celui de mon MBP 5.1.


----------



## titi1265 (13 Octobre 2016)

En ce qui concerne Qubes et toutes ces joyeusetés libres et sécurisés, autant investir dans un ordinateur ou qubes est déja préinstallé dessus. Bon le prix est plutot élevé mais bon l'ordinateur supportera au moins la plupart des OS. Je pourrait au moins faire pas mal de chose. Le problème avec Mac c'est que tant le Hardware ou les software sont fermés. 
Merci de votre aide en tout cas. C'est vraiment sympa. Va falloir économiser maintenant lol.


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2016)

Ayant mis à jour macOS (Sierra) sur mon MBA je me suis dit que je pouvais aussi mettre à jour Elementary OS sur la même machine. Pas de chance, il faut repasser par une installation complète.

Du coup j'en ai profité pour essayer la KUbuntu 16.04.1 LTS. Installée rapidement sans aucun souci, matériel reconnu et tout fonctionne par défaut comme il convient. Interface sobre et un peu clinique qui me convient (passant plus de dix heures par jour sur un écran, la sobriété me convient très bien). Je suis même épaté par la cohérence de l'ensemble et la qualité du travail accompli dans l'interface (du choix des polices au dessin des icônes). Le MBA ne rame même pas avec cette interface, que je craignais trop gourmande.
Et puis c'est agréable d'avoir un système tout neuf avec l'essentiel (Web, Mail, Office, python, perl, ruby, gcc, java etc.) pour, allez !, à peine 6GB. Si on prend la partition de 8 GB de _swap_ ça nous fait un système qui tient dans 20 GB tranquille. Démarrage très rapide, environnement sécurisé sans se prendre la tête avec des complexités inutiles.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire un peu de ménage dans les démarreurs : j'ai laissé KDE installer le sien (d'où le démarrage direct et rapide) mais il y a toujours rEFIt et rEFInd : en démarrant sur _alt_ j'obtiens rEFIt à partir duquel se lance rEFInd d'où je peux démarrer OS X et Linux. Un ménage d'automne est nécessaire... 
Au passage on peut souligner que la configuration la plus simple est sans doute de se passer de rEFI* : on installe le démarreur de Linux et :
- démarrage sans intervention : Linux
- démarrage sur alt : macOS


----------



## titi1265 (15 Octobre 2016)

Donc si je suis bien ton raisonnement, il serait possible que j'installe par exemple subgraph sur une partie de mon disque dur mac et lorsque j'allume mon mac, seulement sub se lancerait et si j’appuyais sur alt, je pourrais lancer mon mac. Si cela est possible, cela pourrait m’intéresser. D'ou ma premiere question, comment partitionner mon disque dur SSD de mon mac pour y laisser une place de 100go pour Sub? J'ai un disque dur de 256go et il me reste 170go. 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2016)

Salut *titi
*
Si tu passes une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et postes ici en copier-coller le tableau retourné > je pourrais toujours de passer d'après les infos de *devices* une commande de repartitionnement (non destructeur) du volume de ton OS.

Mais n'étant pas du tout expert en distribution Linux > il faudrait que *bompi* te dise combien de partitions il faut créer : *2* peut-être (ou plus ?) --> une pour le *swap* et une pour le *Système * ? Dans ce cas, quelle  taille pour la partition *swap* (s'il y en a une standard) et dans quel ordre les créer (*swap* avant *Système* ou après ?) et à quels formats respectifs (*fat32* pour les 2 ou bien *exfat*) ?


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2016)

Linux a besoin de deux partitions au moins. Une pour le _swap_ qui doit avoir au moins la taille de la RAM. Là j'ai mis le double pour être tranquille. 
Ensuite il faut une partition pour Linux lui-même, asçavoir pour monter la racine ("/").

Mais si on veut finasser un peu, on peut créer autant de partitions supplémentaires que l'on voudra, et y monter tel ou tel répertoire.
Par exemple, "/home" (base des maisons des utilisateurs) peut être sur une partition séparée, on peut aussi créer une partition "/data" pour ses données etc.
Tout dépend de ce que l'on fait, de la taille des données manipulées, de sa politique de sauvegarde et de sa manière de voir les choses.

Aussi, pour un utilisateur "lambda" qui n'a pas envie de se prendre la tête, deux partitions (_swap_ et "/") iront très bien.

Mes deux cents : si l'on veut que macOS ne soit pas trop chagrin, il me paraît astucieux (...) de créer les deux partitions Linux au début du disque et de laisser le reste à macOS. Ainsi, il aura tout loisir de tatouiller sa table de partition en fin de disque pour gérer les partitions de secours ; _a contrario_ il pourrait râler et refuser de s'installer pour des raisons d'incompétence fâcheuse dans la gestion des partitions de secours (cela m'est arrivé plusieurs fois dans les versions antérieures de l'OS, aboutissant à un refus d'installation/mise à jour ou à la création de multiples partitions de secours avec le temps (mon MBP en a trois...)).


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

Les informations de *titi* relatives à la distribution logique de son disque :


titi1265 a dit:


> comment partitionner mon disque dur SSD de mon mac pour y laisser une place de 100go pour Sub? J'ai un disque dur de 256go et il me reste 170go.



me laissent me représenter le tableau suivant - à la condition qu'aucun format *CoreStorage* n'ait été greffé sur la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2* par l'installateur d'«El Capitan» ou de «Sierra» (ou par l'activation de «FileVault») :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            255.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

> la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2* de *255 Go* montant un volume avec *85 Go* d'espace occupé et *170 Go* d'espace libre.

En croisant ces informations avec celles que *bompi* vient de donner relativement à une installation standard d'une distribution Linux => il conviendrait donc de créer 2 partitions en-dessous de la *n°3: Recovery HD disk0s3* --> une *n°4 disk0s4* destinée au *swap* qui, pour être confortable, pourrait avoir de *16 Go* à *32 Go* de taille > et une *n°5 disk0s5 *destinée au *Système* qui pourrait avoir dans les *100 Go* de taille comme souhaité - ce qui laisserait une marge de confort de  *38 Go* d'espace libre dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Alors, une commande exécutable en mode "_live_" (le volume *Macintosh HD* de l'OS démarré maintenu monté pendant l'opération) serait de la forme suivante :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 123g fat32 Swap 32g fat32 Sub 0b
```
 => ce qui réduirait non destructivement le volume *Macintosh HD* à *123 Go* (marge d'espace libre = *38 Go*) > en créant une partition *Swap* de *32 Go* au format *FAT-32* en *disk0s4* et une partition *Sub* d'environ *100 Go* au format *FAT-32* encore en *disk0s5*.

Le re-dimensionnement d'un volume donneur n'étant possible que si la vérification de son système de fichiers *jhfs+* donne un code de sortie = *0* (sans erreurs) > en cas d'erreurs faisant avorter la commande > re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* (via *⌘R*) et faire un _S.O.S._ sur le volume *Macintosh HD* dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» pour réparer le système de fichiers > re-démarrer sur l'OS > repasser la commande. La nécessité de démarrer sur un autre Système pour pouvoir démonter le volume dont on veut réparer le système de fichiers > fait qu'il est toujours bon d'avoir une partition de secours *Recovery HD* installée sur le disque.

Au cas où les formats de systèmes de fichiers pour les 2 partitions Linux n'auraient pas à être *fat32* mais : soit *jhfs+* au départ ; soit *exfat* => alors la commande incluant ces variations serait une des 2 suivantes :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 123g jhfs+ Swap 32g jhfs+ Sub 0b
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 123g exfat Swap 32g exfat Sub 0b
```

Si un format *CoreStorage* était instauré sur la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2* > le modèle de commande proposé devrait être adapté en remplaçant le verbe basique *resizeVolume* (redimensionner le volume donneur *jhfs+* standard) par un paramétrage spécifique au format *CoreStorage* > ce qui donnerait :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack [LV_UUID] 123g fat32 Swap 32g fat32 Sub 0b
```
 où l'on voit qu'il convient d'introduire la spécification *coreStorage* (*cs* possible en abrégé) > le verbe spécial *resizeStack* (redimensionner la pile complète des volumes du *CoreStorage* > induisant un étirement correspondant du système de fichiers *jhfs+* terminal > induisant un re-dimensionnement correspondant de la partition *disk0s2* basique <hé oui ! c'est pas de la blague - drôlement compliquée, c't'affaire !>) > et l'*UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques du *Volume Logique* exporté par le *CoreStorage* en substitution du *device* de la commande basique.

Bref : fournir le retour de la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour savoir s'il y a format standard ou spécial sur la *disk0s2* > et par suite se faire passer la commande idoine (si l'on ne veut pas la bricoler par soi-même).


NB-1. Noter qu'il est aussi aisé, toujours en mode "_live_", de supprimer les 2 partitions ainsi créées en postition *n°4* et *n°5* > puis de récupérer au volume *Macintosh HD* l'espace global ainsi libéré. Je dis cela pour ôter d'avance toute appréhension à l'idée de se lancer dans un partitionnement du disque qu'on se figurerait irréversible ensuite.

NB-2. La suggestion de *bompi* : créer les 2 partitions de Linux en *n°2* et *n°3* du disque (après l'*ESP n°1 disk0s1* = *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition de *209 Mo* requise par la table de partition *GPT*) > ce qui repousserait la doublette Mac en *n°4 Macintosh HD disk0s4* & *n°5 Recovery HD disk0s5* => ne pourrait être mise en pratique qu'à la condition de démarrer sur un clone de *Macintosh HD* sur un disque externe > effacer entièrement le *disk0* du Mac > créer un partitionnement _ad hoc_ > cloner le clone dans la partition *Macintosh HD* vide > avec création d'une *Recovery HD* en-dessous (via «Carbon Copy Cloner») > installer Linux sur les partitions *n°2* et *n°3*.


----------



## titi1265 (16 Octobre 2016)

voici les informations demandés: 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Mister             250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Mister           +249.8 GB   disk1


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

Salut *titi
*
Tu as donc un *CoreStorage* sur la partiiton *disk0s2* de l'OS > qui exporte un *Volume Logique Mister* identifié comme un disque virtuel *disk1*.

Pour repartitionner > il faut donc une commande spécifique utilisant l'*UUID* de ce *Volume Logique*. Pour le connaître > passe la commande (toujours informative) :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui est un *diskutil list* avec la spécification *cs* (abrégé de *c*ore*s*torage) en intercalaire --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher l'imposant tableau des instances du *CoreStorage*.

=> est-ce que tu peux le poster ici encore ?


----------



## titi1265 (16 Octobre 2016)

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group C640F5E7-F90B-49CF-B25D-E72E907CC9DA
    =========================================================
    Name:         Mister
    Status:       Online
    Size:         250140434432 B (250.1 GB)
    Free Space:   18882560 B (18.9 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 040808D8-E5BD-4325-A591-E2217C7EF024
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     250140434432 B (250.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 1CD3F4BD-C52C-40FB-BF83-BB7CB170BC3A
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume A5341AC2-F6B7-47C8-914A-0F2C72EF697B
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          249769230336 B (249.8 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Mister
            Volume Name:           Mister
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

Avant que je te passe la commande _ad hoc_ pour ton re-partitionnement (non destructif) > tu as 2 choix possibles (c'est à la la carte) :

- est-ce que tu veux garder ton format *CoreStorage* (qui ne te sert à rien) ou préfères-tu le déconstruire (non destructivement) - vu qu'il est mentionné : « *Revertible: Yes (no decryption required)* » (réversible logiquement sans besoin de déchiffrement) ?

- dans quel format veux-tu que soient créées les 2 partitions *Swap* et *Sub* : *FAT-32* ? *exFAT* ? *JHFS+* ?​
=> en fonction de tes préférences > je peux adapter le jeu de commandes...


----------



## titi1265 (16 Octobre 2016)

Si la partition Corestorage ne sert véritablement à rien, autant la supprimer. Après en ce qui concerne les deux partitions, il faut qu'elles soient le plus compatible possible avec le systeme linux. D'ailleurs sur qu'elle partition devrais je installer linux? 
De plus, la manipulation est réversible, si je souhaite revenir en arriere et remettre tout comme avant? Parce que si le linux que je souhaite mettre sur le mac ne fonctionne pas, ça va être problématique. 
Encore merci du temps passé pour me répondre.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

Alors voici la commande que tu saisis pour la réversion (non destructive du système de fichiers de l'OS) du *CoreStorage* :

```
diskutil coreStorage revert A5341AC2-F6B7-47C8-914A-0F2C72EF697B
```
 où *diskutil* est appelé avec la spécification *coreStorage* et le verbe *revert* (opérer la réversion logique) sur l'*UUID* du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*.

Une fois l'opération déroulée > l'invite de commande à ton nom d'utilisateur récupérée > *re-démarre* impérativement ton Mac - sinon le *kernel* continuera de faire comme si un *Volume Logique* était toujours monté en tant que disque (internal, virtual) *disk1*.

=> après ré-ouverture de ta session > je t'invite à poster ici le tableau résultant d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour vérification que tout est en ordre pour la suite des opérations.


----------



## BlueG3 (19 Octobre 2016)

bonsoir , 
dans la mesure ou , il y a 2 points bloquants à l'installation d'un linux ou BSD ,
1 - aucun ne gère les volumes logiques de HFS pour le démarrage ( pas reconnu ) , donc pour le dual boot c'est pas de cette façon que cela va marcher
2 - il y a la solution de virtualisation virtualbox pour installer linux ou BSD

enfin il faut eviter de sélectionner par défaut sous os X le disque de démarrage , car il invalide tous les autres partitions HFS+ ou pas qui ne contiennent pas d'os X bootable  , il reste juste la solution ALT au démarrage

autre point compliqué pour un BSD , installation est une chose , la post-configuration s'est bien différent.

mon macpro 2008 démarre par EFI / ALT via Grub pour la Manjaro Linux.


----------

